# Fischarmut ?



## Edelfischangler (9. April 2018)

Hallo Angelfreunde,
Gestern war ich bei schönstem Wetter in Berlin unterwegs zum fischen.
Ich war auf Barsch aus,mit Kunstköder wie Spinner,kleinen Gummifisch,Twister,und Wobbler.
Undzwar im Griebnitzsee, an der Glienicker Brücke,am Postfenn, Fähre zur Pfaueninsel und Wanseebrücke und Anlegestelle.
Was soll ich euch sagen,es war weder ein Nachläufer,noch ein Fisch zu sehen,trotz des sehr klaren Wassers. ;+
Es war schon fast unheimlich,nicht ein Biss.
Und ich angle nun schon 40 Jahre,aber sowas ist mir noch nie passiert. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ? |rolleyes
Grüße


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Ich hatte gestern Hegeangeln in einem Hafen, normalerweise voller Fisch. Dort kannst du bei guten Bedingungen auch gern mal 70kg Weißfisch fangen. Gestern waren die meisten Fische eines Teilnehmers 7. Kleine Fische waren fast nicht zu sehen. 

Die Wetterwechsel sind das Problem. Vornehmlich Nachts. Tagsüber ist es warm. Nachts geht es runter und das täuscht dann im Gesamten über die Lage am Wasser hinweg.

In den letzten 72 Stunden lagen die Temperaturen Nachts bei:

 5 Grad Tag 1
 8 Grad Tag 2
 4 Grad Tag 3

T-Shirt ist Toll, in vielen Gewässern herrscht immer noch Winter.


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Lass das Wasser sich mal richtig aufwärmen - ich hab gestern an unserem Vereinsweiher geschneidert. Selbst 2 Maden waren zuviel des Guten. Die Zupfer die kamen waren so fein, dass ich ich 1-2 Fehlbisse hatte. Sonst nix....

 Dennoch - die Aufklarung macht die Sache nicht besser. Die Bestände ansich schrumpfen sich zusammen....


----------



## Gast (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Edelfischangler schrieb:


> Und ich angle nun schon 40 Jahre,aber sowas ist mir noch nie passiert. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ? |rolleyes
> Grüße


Du hast in 40 Jahren bei jedem deiner Angeltage einen Fisch gefangen ?
Meinen Glückwunsch.
Ich angele in etwa auch so lange, meine Schneidertage kann ich nicht mehr alle zusammen bekommen, aber es waren sicher schon weit über hundert.
Aber ich hatte eben auch schon Tage da habe ich in 2 Stunden 30 Barsche fangen können oder am Vormittag 10 Hechte oder Zander.
So ist Angeln eben.
Die Natur spielt im Moment eben ein wenig verrückt, da müssen die Fische mit zurecht kommen.
Warte mal noch ne Woche, dann hat sich alles wieder eingespielt und du fänsgst auch wieder deine Fische.
Fische ( Karpfen) sah man bei uns die letzen beiden Tage über Mittag in der Sonne stehen, aber die haben sich nicht bewegt, selbst nicht wenn man ihnen Brot vors Maul geworfen hatte.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dennoch - die Aufklarung macht die Sache nicht besser. Die Bestände ansich schrumpfen sich zusammen....


 
 Das die natürlichen Fischbestände immer kleiner werden, kann man leicht belegen.
 Tausende von Einzelaussagen wie diese unterstützen das auch..
 Leider gibt es sehr viele Menschen die das abstreiten, darunter auch viele Angler die von weniger oder "unfähigeren" Anglern ausgehen, oder oft behaupten das auf die Art nicht gezielt gefischt wird.
Gerade hoch spezialisierte Angler bringen dann solche aussagen, wenn sie in der Lage sind auch geringe Bestände noch erfolgreich zu befischen und Ihren Extremismus gut reden oder als Normal verstehen.
 Ich könnte jetzt auch behaupten, das Aale nicht weniger wurden, weil ich sie heute problemlos fangen könnte.
 (Nach 40 Jahren Erfahrung und ausprobieren)

 Aber es gibt auch Tausende Begründungen für die Rückgänge, wie das Wasser ist sauberer geworden, das Wasser ist zu verschmutzt, es wird zu warm oder zu kalt, welche die Problem-Lösungssuche erschweren.
 Ich denke da kommt vieles zusammen, wobei der Kormoran nun ein ganz entscheidendes Problem darstellt.

 Klar das P&T Angelgewässer da immer noch gute Angelbedingungen bieten.
 Deren Fischbestände sind halt künstlich und täuschen heile Welt vor.
 Will sagen das ganze Desaster würde für viele Menschen erst sichtbar, wenn jeglicher Besatz einige Jahre verboten würde.
 Aber es geht ja darum die Natur für den Menschen zu erhalten und nicht darum den Naturschutzauftrag zu opfern um etwas zu beweisen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Es waren jetzt gerade drei Tage etwas wärmer...
Viele Angler hat es ans Wasser gelockt aber der Köder nicht die Fische an den Haken...

Aber bald kommt schon wieder das Sommerloch ...

#hThomas


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das die natürlichen Fischbestände immer kleiner werden, kann man leicht belegen.
> Tausende von Einzelaussagen wie diese unterstützen das auch..
> Leider gibt es sehr viele Menschen die das abstreiten, darunter auch viele Angler die von weniger oder "unfähigeren" Anglern ausgehen, oder oft behaupten das auf die Art nicht gezielt gefischt wird.
> Gerade hoch spezialisierte Angler bringen dann solche aussagen, wenn sie in der Lage sind auch geringe Bestände noch erfolgreich zu befischen und Ihren Extremismus gut reden oder als Normal verstehen.
> ...



Aufgrund des Nährstoffs im Wasser werden die Bestände immer kleiner und auch direkt durchs angeln wird der dann schon geringere Bestand noch geringer durch die Anzahl nicht fangbarer Fische.


----------



## Gast (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das die natürlichen Fischbestände immer kleiner werden, kann man leicht belegen.
> Leider gibt es sehr viele Menschen die das abstreiten, darunter auch viele Angler ...............



Das ich heute in meinem Gewässer weniger fange als vor 20 Jahren ist unumstritten.
Und ich angele dabei in NL wo die meisten Fische nicht entnommen werden.
Aber man stellt eben auch fest das sich vieles verschiebt.
Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich hier noch ein Paradies für Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Der Zander ist stark zurückgegangen, Barsch auch, Hecht hat von der Menge her zugelegt.
Was auffällt ist das ich überdurchschnittliche viele große Barsche fange, das war vor 10 oder 15 Jahren noch nicht der Fall.
Ich habe alleine dieses Jahr schon mehr ü40 Barsche gfangen als u30 und dabei rede ich nicht von 10 Barschen, es waren deutlich mehr.
Und das finde ich extrem seltsam.
Ok, Winterzeit ist Großbarschzeit, aber ich habe hier sehr wenig kleinere Barsche.
Dabei sieht man im Frühsommer Millionen kleiner Barsche, aber da bleibt kaum was von über.
Mag am Hecht liegen und mit Sicherheit auch am Kormoran.
Der Hecht hat hier sehr stark zugelegt, der Kormoran aber auch.
Im Juli und August steht hier an jedem Schilfhalm ein Hecht, selten große, aber sehr viele um die 65-85 cm.
Die großen halten sich hier mehr im Freiwasser und in der Maas selber auf.
Und Welse sind in den letzten 10 Jahre auch aufgetaucht, die gab es zuvor auch nicht, oder ich hatte zuvor eben keinen gefangen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.
Ich glaube nicht das es soooo viel weniger (Raub) Fisch gibt.
Die Menge der einzelnen Arten hat sich je nach Gewässer stark verschoben.
Brutfisch ist immer ausreichend vorhanden, aber die Viecher wachsen nicht mehr ab, warum auch immer.
Wenn man das herausfindet sollte man auch wissen warum es insgesamt weniger Raubfisch gibt.


----------



## hecht99 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Durch die immer klarer werdenden Gewässer fehlt halt gerade dem Zander ein wichtiger Faktor von mehreren. Durch die schrumpfenden Weißfischbestände durch Kormoran und Nährstoffmangel tritt bei Barsch und Hecht noch vermehrter wie eh schon Kannibalismus auf. Weniger Individuen bedeuten gerade beim Barsch größere Einzelfische! In natürlichen Gewässern ohne Fischbesatz steigt somit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, größere Barsche und Hechte zu fangen, da sich weniger Individuen ums Futter bzw. Standorte streiten.
Ein kompletter Gegensatz ist in bewirtschafteten Gewässern meiner Meinung nach zu erkennen. Durch Kormoran etc. schrumpft auch hier die Weißfischmasse, die Raubfische werden aber fleißig nachbesetzt. Somit gibt es wieder zu viele Individuen, um große Einzelfische herauszubringen.
Alles in allem eine verzwickte Lage, da das bestehende Gleichgewicht von Weißfisch / Raubfisch durch Kormoran, Otter usw. ins Wanken geraten ist.

Insgesamt bin ich jedoch auch der Meinung, dass die Fangaussichten vor einigen Jahren noch erheblich besser waren. Nicht verschweigen will ich jedoch, dass gerade durch Änderung der Trübung der Gewässer verbunden mit dem sich ändernden Sauerstoffgehalt etc., manche Angelmethoden einfach nicht mehr funktionieren und andere dafür besser. Oft fehlt halt einfach auch das Überdenken der eigenen Angelei: Wenn sich die Gewässer weiterentwickeln, so muss ich dies auch machen! Zwei einfache Bsp. Ein relativ klarer Baggersee wird durch erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag grün gefärbt (Algen). Ohne die Färbung war die Dämmerung die beste Beisszeit, nun ist es Sonnenschein und mitten am Tag. Bei sich aufklarenden Wasser funktioniert das Angeln am Tag überhaupt nicht mehr und muss in die Dämmerung bzw. Dunkelheit verlegt werden.

 Fazit: schwindende Fischbestände ja, aber es sind mit angepassten Methoden immer noch gut Fänge möglich.

 PS: nicht zu vergessen ist, dass sich der Wels immer mehr ausbreitet und einen Platz der bisher vorhandenen Raubfische einnimmt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Wir haben kaum Kormorane und wenig Otter, trotzdem nehmen die Bestände ab. An anderen Gewässern werden sie aber auch besser. Könnte es nicht sein, das hier ganz klar:

*Massenhaft falscher Besatz oft zu Problemen führt*?

Der ständige Verweis auf alle anderen Faktoren hat regionale Berechtigung , aber man sollte sich Hüten jetzt wieder überall mit den Schubladen dieser Welt Begründungen züchten zu wollen. Falscher Ansatz und ganz sicher nicht richtig.


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Welches Gewässer (kein Vereins-Put and Take See) wird denn vom Bestand her besser? Ich sehe eig nur das Gegenteil.... Bestände schrumpfen.... und da wo das Wasser "sauberer" wird, schaffen es die "angepassteren" Arten nicht die Lücken vollends zu füllen. Bestes Beispiel der Rhein: Früher schön trüb und ein klasse Brassen Gewässer. Barben gab es auch.... jetzt ist der Rhein teils mega klar geworden, aber dass man nun wie damals anstelle Massen an Brassen nun Massen an "besser angepasste" Barben fängt..... Pustekuchen....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Es gibt aber auch Gewässer, wo es besser wird. Was daran will man jetzt nicht verstehen? Die Jauche-Flüsse vor 20 Jahren will auch keiner mehr sehen, auch an der Elbe nicht. Die Zeiten wo Medizinballgroße Schaumbälle an deiner Pose vorbei geschwommen sind waren bestimmt toll, wenn 2-Köpfige Brassen bissen. Man muss auch mal einen Punkt machen.

Wir haben hier keine Fischarmut, viele Gewässer sind von Natur aus Trüb, die Fische wachsen prächtig ab. Nur der Druck auf Raubfisch ist enorm, da kann ich aber keine Meinung zu abgeben, die Bestände sind mir auch nicht bekannt. Der Fischer beklagt sich nicht über leere Netze, eher darüber, das die Leute kein Geld haben um Fisch zu kaufen. 

Ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten, das es Flüsse/Seen/Bäche/Teiche gibt, wo der Bestand sich verringert. Aber es gibt auch Gegenteile. Ein anderer User merkte erst an, das es auch mit dem Rückgang der Insekten zu tun haben kann.


----------



## n0rdfriese (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Das ich heute in meinem Gewässer weniger fange als vor 20 Jahren ist unumstritten.
> Und ich angele dabei in NL wo die meisten Fische nicht entnommen werden.
> Aber man stellt eben auch fest das sich vieles verschiebt.
> Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich hier noch ein Paradies für Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
> ...



Hey, ich weiss nicht ob Du den Artikel schon kennst, aber was deine Barsche angeht, ist der Aritkel vielleicht interessant für dich. Myfishing News und Kannibalismus unter Barschen.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ....*Massenhaft falscher Besatz oft zu Problemen führt*?......



Das mag auf Gewässer die von Angelvereine bewirtschaftet werden eventuell zutreffen, für die großen und beschiffbaren deutschen Flüsse wohl weniger.

 Wie so oft im Leben wird man den sich ändernden Fischbestand nicht an einer Ursache festmachen können. Heute haben wir an unseren Fließgewässer deutlich besser Kläranlagen, die die Gewässer nährstoffärmer machen, hinzu kommen eingewanderte Neozoen, die zum Teil die Nahrungskette der Brutfische schädigen, dann kommt zusätzlich noch steigender Fraßdruck durch Kormoran und durch steigende Anglerzahlen zum tragen.

 Wer mal nachlesen möchte, welche neuen Arten heute im Bodensee leben, kann sich gerne mal hier informieren: http://www.neozoen-bodensee.de/neozoen

 Zum Glück hat noch niemand Grundeln in den Bodensee besetzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Ich habe ja darauf hingewiesen, was ich mit Elbe meinte. In meiner Kindheit wurden wir gewarnt, zuviel Fisch aus der Elbe zu essen, das wurde auch in den Prüfungen zum Jugendfischereischein nochmals erläutert. Klar, mehr Fische, aber war das die gewünschte Realität oder nur der Begleitumstand durch massive Verschmutzung?

Wie sehen denn natürliche Flüsse aus? Und wann waren diese denn in ihrem Ursprung als passender Vergleich vorhanden? Diese Wasserstraßen sind doch nichts weiter mehr als von Menschenhand geschaffene Transportwege mit der Natur als Begleiterscheinung.


----------



## Andal (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Fakt ist doch nur, dass der TE an einem Tag nichts so gefangen hat, wie er sich das ausgemalt hat.

Hier gleich die wüsten Thesen auf verödete Gewässer anzustellen ist doch sehr gewagt. And by  the way. Wenn man mal sauber schneidert, sind oftmals auch  nicht die Fische schuld - wir kennen das doch alle, wenn wir uns in einem Plan verrannt haben.


----------



## blablabla (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

das große Rätselraten um zurückgehende Fischbestände....

 Die Ursachen dafür sind wohl so komplex und gegenseitig wechselwirkend das man das so einfach keiner beantworten kann. 

 Da wäre wohl die Wissenschaft gefragt mit langfristigen Studien. 

 Was mir so noch im Hinterkopf rumgeht, ich habe mal was von nem See in der Schweiz gehört, wo man die Auswirkungen der Antibabypille im Wasser auf die Fischfruchtbarkeit erforscht hat. Kann mir vorstellen dass das auch immer mehr Einfluss hat..


----------



## Kotzi (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

War das nicht sogar der Bodensee mit der Pille?


----------



## blablabla (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Kann sein...


----------



## Riesenangler (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Also ich kann nicht klagen. Der Weißfischbestand fxpldierte bei uns in den letzten5 Jahren geradezu. Wenn man bdi einem Hegefischen heute noch was mitreden will, dann brauchst fu unter 2ü Kilo in drei Stunden nicht ankommen. Vor zehn Jahren warst du mit 15 Kilo in der selben Zeit der absolute König. Dem entsprechend idt auch der Raubfischbestand gewachsen. Zander ist zwar extrem Rückläufig aber Hechte und vor alldm der Wels ist gerade sm explodieren was die Bestände angeht. Von Barschen mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## blablabla (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

@Riesenangler

 Bist der erste den ich so reden höre...
 alle reden nur von weniger|kopfkrat
 wo is den wusterwitz?


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

@ Blablabla

 Wohl in Brandenburg..... woanders werden Hegefischen schon mit Grundeln entschieden.... soweit ist das schon gekommen


----------



## Andal (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Ich kann mich über Bestände im Rhein auch nicht beschweren. Der Fluss ist voller Fisch, nur geht der jetzt anders her, als noch vor Jahren. Vor allem das veni, vidi, vici, das die Angelzeitungen z.T. noch laut postulieren, kann man  sich von der Backe putzen. Man muss schon was für einen gut besuchten Kescher tun!


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Gewässer, wo es besser wird. Was daran will man jetzt nicht verstehen? Die Jauche-Flüsse vor 20 Jahren will auch keiner mehr sehen, auch an der Elbe nicht. Die Zeiten wo Medizinballgroße Schaumbälle an deiner Pose vorbei geschwommen sind waren bestimmt toll, wenn 2-Köpfige Brassen bissen. Man muss auch mal einen Punkt machen.
> 
> Wir haben hier keine Fischarmut, viele Gewässer sind von Natur aus Trüb, die Fische wachsen prächtig ab. Nur der Druck auf Raubfisch ist enorm, da kann ich aber keine Meinung zu abgeben, die Bestände sind mir auch nicht bekannt. Der Fischer beklagt sich nicht über leere Netze, eher darüber, das die Leute kein Geld haben um Fisch zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten, das es Flüsse/Seen/Bäche/Teiche gibt, wo der Bestand sich verringert. Aber es gibt auch Gegenteile. Ein anderer User merkte erst an, das es auch mit dem Rückgang der Insekten zu tun haben kann.



So siehts aus. Lieber ein sauberes Gewässer mit weniger aber gesunden Fischen. Ich kann mich noch an eine Doku über die Elbe in den 80-ern erinnern, da wurde gesagt das wenn ein Erwachsener Mensch 5 Liter Elbwasser trinken sollte  dies eine tödliche Dosis sein würde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



ZolfgangWeiske schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Lieber ein sauberes Gewässer mit weniger aber gesunden Fischen. Ich kann mich noch an eine Doku über die Elbe in den 80-ern erinnern, da wurde gesagt das wenn ein Erwachsener Mensch 5 Liter Elbwasser trinken sollte  dies eine tödliche Dosis sein würde.



Ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern:

Maximal 1 Kilo Fisch pro Woche, sonst wird es bedenklich. In meiner Kindheit war die Elbe auch nicht so sauber wie heute, das konnte man mit den blossen Augen sehen.

Wenn ich dann den alten Anglern zuhöre, wie sie Tampons und Damenbinden täglich drillten, weiß man, wie das so war. Ich denke man muss nicht von regionalen Problemen auf ganz Deutschland schließen.


----------



## Gast (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Vielleicht werden die Fisch über Generationen auch schlauer und verstecken sich besser vor den Anglern #c
Ich stelle bei mir oft fest das ich mehr als genug fange wenn ich den Fisch denn erstmal gefunden habe.
Da stehen plötzlich mehrere Zander auf engen Raum zusammen.
Genau wie die Großbarsche, die ich früher hier nur immer als Einzelgänger gefangen habe bilden heute kleine Schwärme.
Da wo einer steht fängt man oft noch 3-4 andere ü40 Barsche.
Aber man muss sie erst einmal finden, das fällt mir selbst nach Jahrzehnten die ich im gleichen Gewässer angele ab und an schwer.

Früher hatte "mein" See hier der mit der Maas verbunden ist je nach Jahreszeit Sichtiefen von 50 cm - 120 cm.
Heute kann man selbst den Sommer über bei wenig Schiffsverkehr den Grund in 200 cm - 250 cm noch gut erkennen.
Entsprechend verstecken sich auch die Fische heute auch.
Man sieht ab und an mal eine größere Brasse und auch mal einen Karpfen an der Oberfläche stehen, aber ansonsten halten sich die Fische zumindest tagsüber ziemlich versteckt auf.
Vom Kleinfisch den man zu hunderttausenden rumschwimmen sieht mal abgesehen.


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Ich weiss gar nicht warum hier immer die 80er als Maßstab genommen wird. Da kenne ich nur Bilder wie z.B. der Rhein aussah. In den 90er sah der Rhein schon wieder ganz anders aus. Da bin ich fast jedes Wochenende gewesen. Vom Abwasser zum inzwischen teils super klaren Fluss langen doch ein paar Stufen dazwischen. Diese Stufen habe ich mitgemacht....

 Was inzwischen für ein Aufwand betrieben wird um ein paar Weisfische/Barben zu fangen ist beachtlich.


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Mir geht es in der Mark nicht viel anders als dem Threadsteller.

Ja - der Klimawandel wirkt, auch auf die Gewässer und deren Interieur. Aber die Flora und Fauna ist schon etwas länger auf dem Planeten als wir Menschen. Die haben schon ganz andere Klimaschwankunen mitgemacht und haben bis heute überlebt. 

Den Einfluss des Menschen, der gerade wieder versucht wird zu reduzieren, kann auch nicht grundsätzlich dafür verantwortlich sein, dass manche Gewässer scheinbar verödet sind. Weniger Nährstoffe bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig weniger Fisch - ganz im Gegenteil. Früher als die Gewässer noch unbelastet waren, waren die Mengen ja tatsächlich größer.

Es gibt aber ein paar indirekte Faktoren, die durch die Besiedelung der Landstriche den Lebensraum nachhaltig verändert haben. Da fallen mir spontan folgende Punkte ein:

- Reduzierung der Fließgeschwindigkeit durch Vertiefung für die Schifffahrt (weniger O2)
- Nahezu vollständige Umkrempelung der Nicht-Gewäserflächen mit allen dranhängenden Folgen
- Anpassung diverser Fischfressender Spezies an den menschlichen Lebensraum (keine großen Raubvögel mehr)
- Veränderung der Gewässerfläche an sich (Kanalisierung) - trifft in erster Linie kleine und mittlere Flüsse. Daraus folgt saisonal eine zu hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bei starken Niederschlagsereignissen (letztes Jahr Rekordniederschlagsmenge in der Region)
- Einwanderung gebietsfremder Arten - wobei ich da immer auch auf die Schlagkraft der etablierten Fauna hinweise, da diese historisch über die Jahrmillionen schon etliche Neozoen gesehen und auch wieder erfolgreich vertrieben hat

Und dann muss man speziell bei den Gewässern in Zentrum der Mark auf die allgmeine Gewässerstruktur hinweisen. Für uns als Angler ist es kaum bis garnicht nachvollziehbar, welchen Saisonalen Wanderungen die Populationen unterliegen. Es sind halt Fische - die sind ähnlich den Vögeln hochmobil sind, wenn es um die Erschließung von neuen (alten) Nahrungsgründen geht. Hier kann/muss die Wissenschaft endlich mal was leisten um die Wanderungsruten der Fische aufzuschlüsseln. Da wartet sicher so manche Überraschung auf uns. Je besser der Fisch und sein Gewässer verstanden wird, umso effektiver kann man auch gegensteuern und den Bestand damit stützen. Wie man sieht spielen da sehr viele Faktoren mit rein, die speziell Nicht-Gewässer-Wissenschaftler kaum im Stande sind nachzuvollziehen.

Gewässer trüb = viel Fisch und umgekehrt ist nach wissenschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten alles andere als eine Kausalität.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Gewässer trüb = viel Fisch und umgekehrt ist nach wissenschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten alles andere als eine Kausalität.



Aber ein wesentlicher Faktor für das Beißverhalten. #6


----------



## geomujo (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Da will ich garnicht wiedersprechen. Wer mit seinem Material entsprechend umgehen kann und wer bereit ist seine Angelzeiten zu hinterfragen, für den sollte das aber kein wirkliches Problem sein.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann mich über Bestände im Rhein auch nicht beschweren. Der Fluss ist voller Fisch, nur geht der jetzt anders her, als noch vor Jahren. Vor allem das veni, vidi, vici, das die Angelzeitungen z.T. noch laut postulieren, kann man  sich von der Backe putzen. Man muss schon was für einen gut besuchten Kescher tun!



Nö - der Rhein ist, zumindest ab Köln, leer!
Die Gesamtmasse an Fisch ist um mind. 75% zurückgegangen.
Das kann ich ganz unabhängig von meiner persöhnlichen Erfahrung täglich beobachten.
Beispiel?
Am Krefelder Wendebecken brüteten bis 1996 immer 3 Brutpaare Eisvögel, die jeweils 2-3 Bruten aufzogen.
Seit 97 gibt es bloß noch 1 Paar welches mit ach und krach gerade noch 2 Bruten aufzieht.
anfang der 90er kamen die Goldzähne, was der Bach aber noch gut verkraftet hat - selbst Entnahmemengen von 100kg pro Nase.. .
Der Einfall der Kormorane 96 hat den Fluß dermaßen verändert, dass der sich bis heute nicht erholen konnte.
Die haben den Bach vollkommen leergefressen!
Petri#h


----------



## Baboon (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Edelfischangler schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> Gestern war ich bei schönstem Wetter in Berlin unterwegs zum fischen.
> Ich war auf Barsch aus,mit Kunstköder wie Spinner,kleinen Gummifisch,Twister,und Wobbler.
> Undzwar im Griebnitzsee, an der Glienicker Brücke,am Postfenn, Fähre zur Pfaueninsel und Wanseebrücke und Anlegestelle.
> ...



Guten tag

In Berlin ist noch Schonzeit mit Kunstköderberbot bis einschließlich 30.04. .
Nur mal so zur Info |kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Baboon schrieb:


> Guten tag
> 
> In Berlin ist noch Schonzeit mit Kunstköderberbot bis einschließlich 30.04. .
> Nur mal so zur Info |kopfkrat



Spielt doch keine Rolle. Die Gewässer sind Leer! :m


----------



## BERND2000 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Nährstoffs im Wasser werden die Bestände immer kleiner und auch direkt durchs angeln wird der dann schon geringere Bestand noch geringer durch die Anzahl nicht fangbarer Fische.


 
 Prima erklärt, sag ich doch die Angler wollen das Problem nicht sehen und behindern die Suche nach Lösungswegen.

 Wo in deiner Überlegung sind zum Beispiel die Fischmengen welche Kormorane fressen?
 Das werden schon einige Hunderttausend sein, die dann im Winter in Deutschland jagen + die geringeren Kormoranzahlen über den Sommer.
 Kannst ja mal grob überschlagen und das dann mit 1-2 Millionen unter 5 Kg im Jahr entnehmenden Anglern gegenrechnen.
 Zur Kontrolle einfach mal überdenken, warum Fischzüchter ihre Teiche mit Netzen oder  Flinte schützen und stinksauer sind..
 Und auch der K.ist nur ein weiterer Faktor.
 Aber in der Größenordnung der Fischerei und Anger.

 Fakt ist also das Wasser Nährstoffärmer wurde, die Produktivität also sinkt, aber auch stabiler wird. Dann teilweise hat sie nun eine größere Artengemeinschaft was dem entgegenwirkt.
 Als die DDR zugrunde ging, explodierte der Nähr-Tier und Fischbestand der Weser regelrecht
 Gleichzeitig kommen nun aber auch einige neue negative Faktoren hinzu, so das der Fischertrag teilweise zusätzlich deutlich sinkt.
 (
 Das Wasser ist etwas nährstoffärmer geworden und einige Giftstoffe wurden weniger. Gleichzeitig gibt es neue Giftstoffe, die für die Wasserbewohner viel giftiger sind.
 Auch der Umbau von Landwirtschaft zur Agraindustrie wird so seine Probleme eintragen.
 Nähr-Tiere und Fischbrut werden regional nun wieder weniger)
 Diese schon gesunkene Fischmenge wird nun mit dem Kormoran geteilt.
 Das ich da Rückgänge der Fangmeldungen von 60% - 95% erlebte wäre so erklärbar.

 Aber hört nicht auf mich doofen Spinner.
 Es ist viel netter als Angler zu glauben, das man nur besser Angeln müsse um gut zu fangen.
 Fisch muss reichlich da sein, wäre es anders würde man ja schlechte Laune bekommen.#c


----------



## Andal (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Ich will euch eure Theorien und selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiungen nicht zerstören! #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber hört nicht auf mich doofen Spinner.
> Es ist viel netter als Angler zu glauben, das man nur besser Angeln müsse um gut zu fangen.
> Fisch muss reichlich da sein, wäre es anders würde man ja schlechte Laune bekommen.#c



Fisch muss genauso da sein, wie es die Natur zulässt und die Balance eines Gewässers auf natürlichem Wege produzieren kann. Dazu gehören auch Prädatoren am Wasser, im Wasser und über dem Wasser. Dazu gehören sicher nicht eingeleitete Abwässer von Werken jeglicher Art.

Man muss auch mal differenzieren. Wie kommen denn die Fischbestände in den nährstoffarmen Gewässern zusammen? Warum wird einfach mal sich nicht eingestanden, das in Stillgewässern oft der Besatz des Plumsanglers liebsten Karpfen in K1 bis K3 die Fischfauna genauso belastet? Wie kommst du auf 5 Kilo Entnahme pro Angler? Was ist denn der normale Fischbestand in einem intakten System? Vergleiche und Zahlen?

Dieses "Rumgeeier" wegen Kormoran geht mir mittlerweile auf den Sack. Diejenigen, die wirklich betroffen sind, hörst du nicht, jene, die aber von Hören sagen einfach weiter plappern schreien am Meisten, weil 2 dieser Vögel im Winter am Fluss saßen.

Viele Gewässer wandeln sich auch durch eine Veränderung der Nahrungskette. Wo sind denn die Insekten, die eine wichtige Nahrungsgrundlange darstellen?!

Es gibt soviele Faktoren, aber erstmal wieder den schwatten Vogel ganz oben anstellen.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich will euch eure Theorien und selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiungen nicht zerstören! #h



Ich wüsste auch nicht wie und womit Du das könntest..!#h


----------



## rhinefisher (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fisch muss genauso da sein, wie es die Natur zulässt und die Balance eines Gewässers auf natürlichem Wege produzieren kann. Dazu gehören auch Prädatoren am Wasser, im Wasser und über dem Wasser. Dazu gehören sicher nicht eingeleitete Abwässer von Werken jeglicher Art.
> 
> Man muss auch mal differenzieren. Wie kommen denn die Fischbestände in den nährstoffarmen Gewässern zusammen? Warum wird einfach mal sich nicht eingestanden, das in Stillgewässern oft der Besatz des Plumsanglers liebsten Karpfen in K1 bis K3 die Fischfauna genauso belastet? Wie kommst du auf 5 Kilo Entnahme pro Angler? Was ist denn der normale Fischbestand in einem intakten System? Vergleiche und Zahlen?
> 
> ...



Du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung vom wahren Ausmaß dieses Elends.
Ich durfte mir schon öfter anschauen wie Kormorane ganze Gewässersysteme leerfressen.
Den Rhein haben 400 Vögel auf 15km binnen 2 Jahren völlig leergefressen - da war wirklich nichts mehr.
Die Loire - tot.
Die Rhone - tot.
Dordongne - tot.
Doubs - tot.
Maas - halbtot.
Mosel - halbtot.

Und das sind bloß die, welche mir gerade so einfallen.. .
Petri#h


----------



## hans albers (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

naja , das könnte ein grund sein, 
aber sicher nicht der einzige.
(landwirtschaft, verbauung, insekten sterben etc..)


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Moin Moin,

also wenn ich am NOK sitze um die Schwarzmundgrundeln mit frischen Tauwürmern zu versorgen, freu ich mich immer wenn ein Komoran auftaucht, denn weiß ich wenigstens das es dort doch Fische gibt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## rhinefisher (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



hans albers schrieb:


> naja , das könnte ein grund sein,
> aber sicher nicht der einzige.
> (landwirtschaft, verbauung, insekten sterben etc..)



Natürlich nicht - aber mit großem Abstand der Wesentliche!
In Frankreich mußte ich mich wirklich noch nie wegen der deutschen Vergangenheit rechtfertigen - mittlerweile werde ich gerne mal von der Seite angemacht, so nach dem Motto "was treibt ihr da eigentlich mit diesen Vögeln"#q

PS: Mal so ein Gedanke: Es gab in meine Lebensspanne bisher 3 echte ökologische Katastrophen, denen wir zu 75% die heutige Ödniß zu verdanken haben.
Das erste Desaster war die Flurbereinigung.
Das Zweite der Kormoran. Das Dritte die Tätigkeit von Bayer/Monsanto.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Ganze Gewässersysteme Leer fressen halte ich aber für recht übertrieben. Kein Tier der Welt und keine Population frisst sich bis zum Ende selbst auf, das schafft nur der Mensch. Denn wäre der Kormoran der Vernichter der Fischwelt, gäbe es keine Fische mehr und auch keinen schwarzen Vogel. 

Es gibt Probleme mit der Äsche und es gibt Probleme bei Fischzüchtern, aber es gibt auch Lösungen. Mir geht einfach nur das Gequatsche im übertriebenen Maße auf den Sack. Ganz ehrlich.

Hier sitzen 2 Kormorane am See und die Angler reden von Invasion. Platter geht es nicht. Und dann habe ich einfach Probleme mit der Argumentation dem Thema gegenüber. Ein Vogel wie dieser MUSS Fisch fressen, der Existenz willen. Wir WOLLEN aus Spaß angeln und diesem Fisch wegen vollen Setzkeschern keine Lebensgrundlage zulassen?

Geht für mich nicht klar. Ich bin son richtiger Spaßangler, der den Fisch wieder zurück setzt und die Natur respektiert und dazu gehören alle Facetten. Das gleiche Thema haben wir beim Wels auch, der muss jetzt auch überall weg, weil?

Die Natur ist kein Baukastensystem und kein Drehbuch.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Wie kommst Du auf solche Gedanken?
Populationen fressen mit Augenmaß?
Die fressen bis ALLES platt ist und ziehen dann ganz locker weiter.
Dieser Vogel war mir immer sehr sympathisch, bis ich 96 od. 97 den Einfall dieser Massen gesehen habe: schlagartig war der Bach schwarz vor lauter Kormoranen - ich habe mal über 400 in 60 Min. gezählt.
Und ein Kormoran frisst auch erheblich mehr als 500gr am Tag: zig male durfte ich beobachten wie ein einzelner Vogel ein gutes Dutzend Aale in unter 1 Stunde erbeutete.
Hinzu kommt mind. die gleiche Menge an Fisch, die schlicht durch "Fehljagden" stirbt.
Auch ist es ein ganz übler Trugschluß zu glauben die Vögel fräßen nur eine bestimmte Größe oder Art: Die töten wirklich Alles bis gut 65cm.
In diesen 2 Jahren akuten Befalls, waren die Ufer übersäht mit toten Fischen, die alle dieses typische "Einschußloch" hatten - wie gesagt alles bis gut 65cm. Zander und Brassen hauptsächlich, aber auch andere Arten wie Karpfen und Barben.
Es ist wirklich ein Trauerspiel für die betrffenen Gewässer!
Petri

Ps: 1 Jahr 12 Vögel
     2 Jahr 400 Vögel
     3 Jahr 400 Vögel
     4 Jahr 12 Vögel
     5 Jahr keine Vögel nur Durchzügler
     6   "     "       "       "       "
     7   "     "        "       "      "
     8  "   das könnten wir jetzt noch 4 od. 5 mal machen.
Dann pegelte sich das auf dem heutigen Stand ein: der Bach ernährt noch, das schwankt von Jahr zu Jahr, ca. 6-12 Vögel.. .


----------



## Laichzeit (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ganze Gewässersysteme Leer fressen halte ich aber für recht übertrieben. Kein Tier der Welt und keine Population frisst sich bis zum Ende selbst auf, das schafft nur der Mensch. Denn wäre der Kormoran der Vernichter der Fischwelt, gäbe es keine Fische mehr und auch keinen schwarzen Vogel.



Der Kormoran ist viel mobiler als unsere Fische und kann deshalb nach einem Kahlschlag einfach weiterziehen, solange es noch gute Gewässer zum Anfliegen gibt. Das kommt auch vor, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Kormoran die Rolle inne hat, die einige ihm zusprechen wollen.

Die endgültige Antwort, was genau in den Fischbeständen abläuft, wird uns selbst die teuerste Studie nicht bringen können, da in der Vergangenheit selten fünf Jahre in Folge gleichbleibende Bedingungen herrschten und die Masse der verschiedenen Einflüsse oft zur gleichen Zeit wirken. Alles im Fluss der ständigen Veränderung. Welchen Einfluss die Nährstoffe, der Kormoran oder die chemische Belastung im Einzelnen haben, ließe sich vielleicht grob abpeilen, aber das geht nicht in dem ich auf den schwarzen Vogel oder das klare Wasser, dann ins Fangbuch schaue und meine, eins plus eins zusammen zählen zu können.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Hi!
Das hat wie gesagt nix mit meinem Fangbuch zu tun, sondern mit den Fangbücher ALLER Angler.
Ich kenne recht viele Leute, bin viel am Wasser unterwegs und habe Augen im Kopf.
Niemand, der das damals miterlebt hat, würde meine hier getrffenen Aussagen anzweifeln - die würden eher behaupten dass ich ganz doll untertreibe.. .
Zur Zeit des Desasters wohnte ich in Uerdingen auf der Kronenstraße mit vollem Rheinblick - ich hatte sozusagen den Logenplatz.. .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> , dann ins Fangbuch schaue und meine, eins plus eins zusammen zählen zu können.



Was anderes habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Und wenn der Kormoran schneller als der Fisch ist, dann wird das auch nur sinnig sein, denn das muss er als Jäger. Macht keinen Sinn, wenn man Zähne hat, aber nicht laufen kann. ( auch auf Anpassung, erschließung neuer Ressourcen bezogen)

Und nochmals:

Es geht nicht um Pro oder Kontra Kormoran, sondern einfach der grundsätzlichen Meinungen "Weg damit". Dann aber Abends auf Facebook "Rettet die Nashörner" liken.

Wir müssen als Angler auch andere Prädatoren an Gewässern dulden. Ich bin aber mit meiner Meinung ganz klar in der Minderheit, also könnt ihr durchatmen. #6

Wer möchte, darf sich ansehen:

http://www.luxnatur.lu/publi/wb24001021.pdf


----------



## Laichzeit (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was anderes habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Und wenn der Kormoran schneller als der Fisch ist, dann wird das auch nur sinnig sein, denn das muss er als Jäger.



Damit wollte ich eigentlich eher als Allgemeinplatz ausdrücken, dass die nahe liegenden Erklärungen nicht die richtigen sein müssen und es nicht ein einzelner Einflussfaktor sein muss.#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich eigentlich eher als Allgemeinplatz ausdrücken, dass die nahe liegenden Erklärungen nicht die richtigen sein müssen und es nicht ein einzelner Einflussfaktor sein muss.#h



Oki, habe verstanden und wir sind auf Linie. #6


----------



## Purist (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.
> Ich glaube nicht das es soooo viel weniger (Raub) Fisch gibt.
> Die Menge der einzelnen Arten hat sich je nach Gewässer stark verschoben.
> Brutfisch ist immer ausreichend vorhanden, aber die Viecher wachsen nicht mehr ab, warum auch immer.
> Wenn man das herausfindet sollte man auch wissen warum es insgesamt weniger Raubfisch gibt.



In den Niederlanden sollte doch klar sein warum die Brut nicht mehr abwächst, oder? 

Wie war dieser schöne Satz? Kapitale (alte) Fische sind schlechte Futterverwerter oder so ähnlich. Da bleibt für die Jugend nichts mehr zum wachsen übrig, bis die Alten gestorben sind. Vielleicht ist es sogar noch krasser, der Kormoran selektiert nur einen Teil, wenn dann nicht entnommen wird, aber keine natürlichen Fischfresser wie Bären oder Fischotter vorhanden sind, überaltern die Bestände dann nicht, oder sollte man sich darauf verlassen, dass Hechte sämtliche Kapitalen aus den Gewässern "räumen", was bei vielen Arten gar nicht können?


----------



## rhinefisher (9. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Hi!
Nirgends habe ich behauptet man müsse den bösen Vogel abschaffen
Wir haben hier einige Baggerlöcher, in denen nur ganz selten gefischt wird, weil sie vom Werksschutz bewacht werden.
Diese Seen haben damals das exact gleiche Schicksal erlitten, wie der Rhein. Dann haben sich die Eigentümer das einige Zeit angesehen, wie die völlig leeren Gewässer für zig Tausend € besetzt wurden, eine große Schar Vögel einflog, alles auffraß
 und nach einer Woche wieder abflog.
Wir reden hier nicht von Kleingewässern, sondern von Baggerlöchern ab 50 Hektar aufwärts mit Tiefen von bis zu 55 Metern.
Als dann Berufsjäger eingestellt wurden, war der Spuk vorbei und nach 10 Jahren waren die Seen wieder gut.. .

Man muß nun wirklich nicht jeden Vogel abknallen, aber durch Vergrämung einige Bruten "ausfallen" zu lassen wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
Völlig verrückt was die sich da in MeckPomm geleistet haben und immer noch leisten...#q#q.
Viele wettern gegen Otter - DA sehe ICH wiederum gar kein Problem.
ICH bewirtschafte ja auch keine Forellenbäche.. .
Petri#h


----------



## BERND2000 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ganze Gewässersysteme Leer fressen halte ich aber für recht übertrieben. Kein Tier der Welt und keine Population frisst sich bis zum Ende selbst auf, das schafft nur der Mensch. Denn wäre der Kormoran der Vernichter der Fischwelt, gäbe es keine Fische mehr und auch keinen schwarzen Vogel.


 
 Du hast Dier die Antwort schon gegeben, der Mensch ist auch nur ein Tier.
 Der Kormoran wird auch die Gewässer nicht völlig leerfressen, aber eben soweit bis er dort nicht mehr genug Nahrung findet.
 In der Natur pendelt sich das dann aus, bis die Kormorane eben nicht mehr im Bestand ansteigen.
 Einige schon kränkelnde Arten verschwinden dann halt, Andere Arten, die dem K. entgehen profitieren.

 Denn Zustand haben wir wohl schon erreicht, ob man nun 5000 oder 20 000 Kormorane im Jahr in Deutschland zur Vergrämung schießt ändert daran auch nichts.
 Die sind so oder so über, gleichzeitig kann man Hungernde Vögel nicht dauerhaft abschrecken, wenn sie Futter wahrnehmen.  

 aber so Absolut wie du es darstellst läuft es eben nicht, da wird weder völlig leergefressen noch verhungern dann alle Kormorane.
 Wie schriebst Du:"_Die Natur ist kein Baukastensystem und kein Drehbuch_".

 Ich sage mal dieser wirklich beeindruckende und erhaltungswerte Vogel ist ein Schädling für die menschliche Nutzung.
 Also das was einen echten Schädling ausmacht, wenn er zahlreich vorhanden ist.
 Mir fällt gerade kein Anderes Tier ein, wo hirnloser Arten und Tierschutz solche Blühten treibt.
 Das Problem dabei Wir sind eher nur Winterquartier, wenn in den Brutländern das Eis die Fische schützt, es dort also oft für Monate Schutz gibt.
 Wenn bei uns dann die Kormorane kommen, sind die Fische träge und es fehlen die Pflanzendickichte um sich zu verstecken.
 Da ist im Winter oft auch kein Angler oder Bootsfahrer am Wasser der die Vögel verschreckt und es wird auch kaum gesehen, ie viele Vögel dann wirklich da sind.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du hast Dier die Antwort schon gegeben, der Mensch ist auch nur ein Tier.
> Der Kormoran wird auch die Gewässer nicht völlig leerfressen, aber eben soweit bis er dort nicht mehr genug Nahrung findet.
> In der Natur pendelt sich das dann aus, bis die Kormorane eben nicht mehr im Bestand ansteigen.
> Einige schon kränkelnde Arten verschwinden dann halt, Andere Arten, die dem K. entgehen profitieren.
> ...



Dazu brauch ich im Sommer nur mal zum Sonnenaufgang, bevor die Hausboote ablegen auf dir Müritz fahren und mir ansehen wie 1000+ Kormorane im verband systematisch Jagen und den fisch suchen#t
Wurde alles super eingefädelt, da wo Schießen erlaubt ist lassen es die Umstände gar nicht zu, Aufgrund der Vorgaben, somit trotzdem Vollschutz des Vogels....
Und leer machen die bestimmte Bachabschnitte-verhungern müssen die deswegen aber nicht, haben ja Flügel und ziehen einfach weiter.

Mal sehen wie es diesen Sommer aussieht, sonst hatte ich nur meinen Angelkahn um sie zu verjagen-nun bin ich 5x so schnell-mal gucken wer fixer ist|rolleyes


----------



## hecht99 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was anderes habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Und wenn der Kormoran schneller als der Fisch ist, dann wird das auch nur sinnig sein, denn das muss er als Jäger. Macht keinen Sinn, wenn man Zähne hat, aber nicht laufen kann. ( auch auf Anpassung, erschließung neuer Ressourcen bezogen)
> 
> Und nochmals:
> 
> ...



 Was du leider immer noch nicht kapiert hast ist, dass die großen Greifvögel, die die Kormorane in Schach gehalten haben nicht mehr in der Anzahl existieren! Diese trugen wesentlich zu einer intakten Nahrungskette bei. Da sich der natürliche Feind des Kormorans nicht an die vom Menschen geschaffene Kulturlandschaft anpassen konnte, hat der schwarze Vogel keinen natürlichen Feind! Normalerweise greift der Mensch durch Bejagung (bei Reh-, Hirsch und Schalenwild sieht es ja aufgrund des Fehlens von Wolf und Bär genauso aus) selektiv ein und sorgt für einen Ausgleich der Nahrungskette!!!


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Was du leider immer noch nicht kapiert hast ist, dass die großen Greifvögel, die die Kormorane in Schach gehalten haben nicht mehr in der Anzahl existieren! Diese trugen wesentlich zu einer intakten Nahrungskette bei. Da sich der natürliche Feind des Kormorans nicht an die vom Menschen geschaffene Kulturlandschaft anpassen konnte, hat der schwarze Vogel keinen natürlichen Feind! Normalerweise greift der Mensch durch Bejagung (bei Reh-, Hirsch und Schalenwild sieht es ja aufgrund des Fehlens von Wolf und Bär genauso aus) selektiv ein und sorgt für einen Ausgleich der Nahrungskette!!!



Auch andere maderartige Jäger, die vor allem der Kormoranbrut nachstellen fehlen im System....


----------



## hecht99 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Gebe dir vollkommen Recht Leech, die ganzen Nesträuber etc. fehlen auch noch in der Nahrungskette!


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Gebe dir vollkommen Recht Leech, die ganzen Nesträuber etc. fehlen auch noch in der Nahrungskette!



Wäre durchaus einer der positiven Aspekte des Otter-Comebacks. Der geht ja auch an Vogelbrut heran....

Vllt sollten wir Katzen mal gezielt in Kormoran-Gebieten verwildern lassen. |kopfkrat :q


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht - aber mit großem Abstand der Wesentliche!
> In Frankreich mußte ich mich wirklich noch nie wegen der deutschen Vergangenheit rechtfertigen - mittlerweile werde ich gerne mal von der Seite angemacht, so nach dem Motto "was treibt ihr da eigentlich mit diesen Vögeln"#q
> 
> PS: Mal so ein Gedanke: Es gab in meine Lebensspanne bisher 3 echte ökologische Katastrophen, denen wir zu 75% die heutige Ödniß zu verdanken haben.
> ...



Noch so ein Gedanke:
Für das Ausrotten der Fischbestände bei mir im Rhein war eindeutig Desaster 2 verantwortlich.
Das der Bach sich überhaupt nicht regenerieren kann, liegt an Desaster 1 und 3.

Beim Rhein kommt noch eine ganz üble Besonderheit hinzu: Es gibt keinerle Schutz für die Brut.
Was nicht gefressen wird, wird durch die Wellen der Schiffahrt zwischen den Steinschüttungen zerschlagen.
Da kommt so gut wie nichts hoch... .

Diejenigen, welche meinen "Der Bach ist voller Fisch", sollten sich vielleicht mal in eine beliebige Buhne begeben.
Dort sollten in den nächsten Wochen schwärme von Jungfischen unterwegs sein.
Man wir aber nichts finden... .
Petri|wavey:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Noch so ein Gedanke:
> Für das Ausrotten der Fischbestände bei mir im Rhein war eindeutig Desaster 2 verantwortlich.
> Das der Bach sich überhaupt nicht regenerieren kann, liegt an Desaster 1 und 3.
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich eher nicht...


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das glaube ich eher nicht...





AHA??;+#c

In den Niederlanden glaubt man das schon.
Deshalb gibt es ab der Grenze überall Wellenbrecher.. .
Den Schutz der Fischbrut nimmt man da schon seit den 70ern ernst - bei uns interessiert sich niemand dafür.
Wenn nichtmal einige Angler das "glauben" - was will ich denn da noch von der Politik erwarten..

Damals, also vor Desaster 2 , konnte man nach jeder "Großwelle", die entstehen nur bei ganz bestimmten Verkehrssituationen, Mengen an Fischbrut auf dem Strand finden.. .
Genau wie an der Rhone, dem Mississippi oder dem Nil.
Das ist an allen großen Flüssen mit Schiffahrt ziehmlich gleich.. .

Petri


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das glaube ich eher nicht...



Fahrtwellen können durchaus durch Druck Fischeier zerstören.
Insbesondere von freilaichenden Fischen.
Darum bin ich ganz froh, dass es bei uns an der Aller 
a) allgemein wenig Schiffverkehr gibt
b) das dieser "Schiffverkehr" größtenteils Ruderer sind
unc c) das wir unmengen an Altarmen haben, in denen Jungfische aufwachsen.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Leech schrieb:


> Fahrtwellen können durchaus durch Druck Fischeier zerstören.
> Insbesondere von freilaichenden Fischen.
> Darum bin ich ganz froh, dass es bei uns an der Aller
> a) allgemein wenig Schiffverkehr gibt
> ...



Darf ich dich bitte ganz besonders um Punkt C beneiden...#h#h


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Darf ich dich bitte ganz besonders um Punkt C beneiden...#h#h



Wenn du willst, kannst du mich nicht nur beneiden, sondern auch ganz gezielt beangeln, falls man mal im Raum Hannover sein sollte. 
Der ein oder andere Altarm verlandet sogar langsam auf natürliche Weise.
Die Biodiversität nimmt dadurch zwar ab, aber bestimmte Fischarten haben dort ein Zuhause gefunden und fühlen sich pudelwohl. :g


----------



## Gast (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Leech schrieb:


> Auch andere maderartige Jäger, die vor allem der Kormoranbrut nachstellen fehlen im System....


Bei mir brüten die Kormorane auf einer 1000 qm Insel.
Da gibt es keinerlei Feinde für sie.
ich wollte da schon mal ein paar Katzen aussetzen


----------



## Bobster (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> .....ich wollte da schon mal ein paar Katzen aussetzen




 Waschbären


----------



## Gast (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Waschbären


Versuch mal einen von den Viechern zu fangen.
Ich füttere hier bei mir den Winter über ja verwilderte Katzen, das zieht auch Marder und auch schon mal Waschbären an.
Aber ich wollte die nicht anfassen, selbst nicht mit dicken Lederhandschuhen.
Die sind nicht so niedlich wie man sie immer im TV sieht.
Wenn die sich um Futter streiten kann man schon mal Angst bnekommen


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Waschbären




Ganz ehrlich: Auf denen ruht auch meine ganze Hoffnung..:vik:


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Waschbären die sich um Futter zanken erinnern mich an Tasmanische Teufel... 

 Ich finde der Thread zeigt ganzn gut die Situation der Gewässer. Auch wenn einige wenige das Gegenteil bei sich feststellen. Aber die Mehrheit sieht anhand der Fänge etc. dass immer weniger Fisch (Biomasse) in unseren Gewässern verbleibt. Wie das in Talsperren oder größeren Naturseen aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen - aber in den Flüssen scheint man die Auswirkungen teils sehr drastisch nachvollziehen zu können.

 Muss zugeben, es gab mal 2-3 Schübe von einzelnen Arten, aber im Folgejahr war der Zauber dann auch rum. Heute muss an vielen Gewässern so sehr aufgefahren werden um überhaupt noch was zu fangen. Mir kommt das schon teils vor, als versucht man die lezten Ihrer Art auch noch zu finden und zu fangen. 

 Ich hab dieses Jahr z.B. keine Rhein Karte mehr gekauft. Spinnfischen brachte bei 1 von 4-5 Angeltagen immerhin mal nen Schniepel. Feedern z,B. auf Barben und Brassen am Hauptstrom waren mehr als oft komplette Schneidertage. Wenn ich dann den Aufwand mit rein rechne - Futter anrühren, Maden kleben, Kiepe ans Wasser karren usw. Das macht irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> AHA??;+#c
> 
> In den Niederlanden glaubt man das schon.
> *Deshalb gibt es ab der Grenze überall Wellenbrecher.. .*
> ...



Du meinst die Buhnen?


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Waschbären die sich um Futter zanken erinnern mich an Tasmanische Teufel...
> 
> Ich finde der Thread zeigt ganzn gut die Situation der Gewässer. Auch wenn einige wenige das Gegenteil bei sich feststellen. Aber die Mehrheit sieht anhand der Fänge etc. dass immer weniger Fisch (Biomasse) in unseren Gewässern verbleibt. Wie das in Talsperren oder größeren Naturseen aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen - aber in den Flüssen scheint man die Auswirkungen teils sehr drastisch nachvollziehen zu können.
> 
> ...



Dem ist tatsächlich so. Einen Rückgang kann man beobachten.
Ich denke eben, dass es mehrere Gründe hat.
1) Durch die Filterung des Wassers in Kläranlagen werden "dreckige" Nährstoffe, die in den Fluss früher eingebracht wurden, (teilweise zum Glück) nicht mehr in den Fluss gespühlt. Die Nährstoffmenge nimmt damit ab, die sich daran anschließende Biomasse geht insgesamt tendenziell zurück, das Artenreichtum an Insekten etc. verändert sich hin zu Arten, die klareres Wasser bevorzugen. Weniger Biomasse am Anfang der Nahrungskette heißt auch weniger Biomasse zum Anfang der Nahrungskette. Klarere Bäche heißen zwar mehr Photosynthese durch Pflanzen, dass wird den Nährstoffverlust aber nicht komplett abfangen können.
2) Gepaart mit permanentem Welpenschutz für den Kormoran werden die hungrigen Tiere dazu verleitet den Rest des Ökosystems zu belästigen. Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Kormorane am Gewässer. Sie gehören dazu. Aber nicht in rauen Massen, die wir Angler als Beitragszahler durch Besatzfische mit Gratisfutter versorgen. Eine Bestandsregulierung ist notwendig.
3) Die natürlichen Feinde des Vogels fehlen, bzw. sind in unserer Naturlandschaft nicht gewünscht - einige Greifvögel kehren langsam zurück, aber grade die Maderartigen werden brauchen. Währendessen werden die Vögel immer vielzähliger.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Gebe dir vollkommen Recht Leech, die ganzen Nesträuber etc. fehlen auch noch in der Nahrungskette!



Was machen denn die Waschbären?  Diese räumen nachweislich ganze Brutkolonien ab. Ich habe das alles schon kapiert kollege. Sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Waschbären....ist auch so eine Sache.
Klingt jetzt nach dem Rettungsanker, in der Realität ist das aber auch wieder eine invasive Tierart.
Teufelskreis usw.
Man müsste vielmehr dafür sorgen, dass es genug natürliche Feinde gibt, die aus unserer Region kommen.
Greifvögel - Uhu, Adler, Habichte etc.
Mader - Stein-Baummarder, Fuchs, Iltis, Dachs.
Leider alles Tiere, die teilweise sehr rar geworden sind in bestimmten Regionen.....*seufz*
Wobei man allgemein beobachten kann, dass immer mehr natürliche Feinde sich durchaus auf die Existenz der leichten Beute einstellen.
Ein bei uns geschossener Fuchs hat Rückstände von Kormoran im Magen.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Du meinst die Buhnen?



Nein - ich meine Wellenbrecher.
Das sind Längbauten, die liegen längs zum Ufer um den Wellenschlag zu brechen.
Schau einfach mal bei Google Erde, ich kann jetzt nicht drauf schwören, aber bereits kurz hinter der Grenze müssten die ersten Bauwerke auftauchen.

Ich schaue einfach mal..

Da habe ich wohl Unsinn erzählt#q
Alt ich bin.. .
Ich bin viel in der Gegend um Drimmelen unterwegs - da sind die halt überall.
Die haben die auch in vielen anderen Gewässern aus eben dem Grund der Biotoppflege.

Petri#h


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Leech schrieb:


> Waschbären....ist auch so eine Sache.
> Klingt jetzt nach dem Rettungsanker, in der Realität ist das aber auch wieder eine invasive Tierart.
> Teufelskreis usw.
> Man müsste vielmehr dafür sorgen, dass es genug natürliche Feinde gibt, die aus unserer Region kommen.
> ...



Klar: Waschbär bedeutet den Teufel mit dem Belzebub auszutreiben.. .#h


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar: Waschbär bedeutet den Teufel mit dem Belzebub auszutreiben.. .#h



Im Gegensatz zum Waschbär hatte der Kormoran seit Ewigkeiten natürliche Vorkommen in unseren Breitengraden.
Der Vergleich hantiert also mit Äpfel und Birnen.
(Dennoch bedarf es bezüglich des Kormorans mangels natürlicher Feinde aus meiner Sicht noch menschlicher Regulierung. Das eine hat aber mit dem anderen nichts zu tun)


----------



## Gast (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nein - ich meine Wellenbrecher.
> Das sind Längbauten, die liegen längs zum Ufer um den Wellenschlag zu brechen.
> Petri#h


Hier an der Maas sind das meist Steinaufschüttungen von 50 Meter Länge die mit einem Drahtgeflecht eingefasst sind.
Die sind so um die 5-10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt angebracht 
Die Wellen der Schiffe treffen erst auf diese Aufschüttungen, werden gebrochen und schlagen dann nicht mehr mit aller Kraft gehen oder in die die Laichzonen ein.


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also ich kann nicht klagen. Der Weißfischbestand fxpldierte bei uns in den letzten5 Jahren geradezu. Wenn man bdi einem Hegefischen heute noch was mitreden will, dann brauchst fu unter 2ü Kilo in drei Stunden nicht ankommen. Vor zehn Jahren warst du mit 15 Kilo in der selben Zeit der absolute König. Dem entsprechend idt auch der Raubfischbestand gewachsen. Zander ist zwar extrem Rückläufig aber Hechte und vor alldm der Wels ist gerade sm explodieren was die Bestände angeht. Von Barschen mal ganz zu schweigen.



Da ich diese Gegend bzw. die Nähe kenne, kann ich das *zum Teil* bestätigen. Es ist ausreichend Fisch da, war aber schon immer so. Weißfische und Barsche gab es da schon in Massen, seit ich angeln kann. Der Aal hat extrem abgenommen, dafür gibt es Massen an Welsen. Da die Gewässer aufklaren und zum Teil renaturiert worden sind, nimmt der Hecht von ohnehin recht guten Beständen eher zu. Zander gab es in meinen Abschnitten nie so richtig zahlreich, dafür gibt es Rapfen in rauen Mengen. 

Was mir persönlich auffällt ist, dass die Barsche im Durchschnitt immer kleiner werden, die Rapfen ebenso...genauso wie Hechte. Ein 80er war früher immer drin bei den Esoxen, dafür fängt man jetzt drei 40er...woran das liegt? Keine Ahnung.

Allerdings kenne ich ebenso Gewässer (Kanäle) in meiner Ecke, die früher gut waren und heutzutage glasklar und voller Kraut sind und kaum noch Fisch haben...das Wasser erscheint zu nährstoffarm...wenig Kleinfisch, kaum Raubfisch.

Und dass der Kormoran auf manchen Gewässern richtig wütet ist nicht zu bestreiten. Grade kleine Seen und Flüsse ohne viel Deckung leiden darunter richtig. Das sind teilweise nur einzelne Gewässer und Abschnitte, aber der Schaden dort ist immens.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar: Waschbär bedeutet den Teufel mit dem Belzebub auszutreiben.. .#h



Hallo,

das ist schon richtig, aber den Waschbären gibt es mittlerweile flächendeckend in Deutschland. Der ist da und dagegen kann man auch nichts machen.
Vor Jahrzehnten hat man ab und zu, eher selten, mal eine Spur gesehen, dann vor vielleicht so 20 Jahren mal eine Sichtung und jetzt kann ich in meinem Garten jede Nacht welche sehen, wenn ich will#c.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gast (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich auffällt ist, dass die Barsche im Durchschnitt immer kleiner werden, die Rapfen ebenso...genauso wie Hechte. Ein 80er war früher immer drin bei den Esoxen, dafür fängt man jetzt drei 40er...woran das liegt? Keine Ahnung.


Und das ist bei mir am Gewässer genau umgekehrt 
Ich fange mehr ü40 Barsche als u30 Barsche, zumindest die Wintermonaten über.
Und wenn man nicht unbedingt in den Krautfeldern oder gleich vorm Schilf angelt fängt man regelmässig ü1 m Hechte.
Sicher könnte ich auch täglich mehrere kleine Hechte fangen, die stehen bei mir den Sommer über alles im beruhigten Bereich oder gleich dicht am Schilf.
Die größeren ü1 m Hecht halten sich mehr im Freiwasser und in der Maas selber auf.
So unterschiedlich sind die Gewässer.


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Und das ist bei mir am Gewässer genau umgekehrt
> Ich fange mehr ü40 Barsche als u30 Barsche, zumindest die Wintermonaten über.
> Und wenn man nicht unbedingt in den Krautfeldern oder gleich vorm Schilf angelt fängt man regelmässig ü1 m Hechte.
> Sicher könnte ich auch täglich mehrere kleine Hechte fangen, die stehen bei mir den Sommer über alles im beruhigten Bereich oder gleich dicht am Schilf.
> ...



In unterschiedlichen Gewässern sind die Fische auch unterschiedlichem biologischem Druck ausgesetzt.
Es hat immer seine Gründe, warum ein sonst gesunder Fischbestand seine Größe verändert.
Größe der Beute, der Beutegreifer usw. Komplexes Thema.


----------



## fishhawk (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



> Im Gegensatz zum Waschbär hatte der Kormoran seit Ewigkeiten natürliche Vorkommen in unseren Breitengraden.



Das mag auf die nördlichen Bundesländer zutreffen, im Süden bin da da sehr am zweifeln. Da gab es früher wohl mal Durchzügler aber von Brutkolonien und massenhaften Raubzügen ist mir da nichts bekannt.

Seeadler waren früher einer der Gründe, warum Kormoranpopulationen nicht überhand nahmen, aber die großen Adler sind ja auch ein Verlierer der Habitatveränderung.

Waschbären sollen zwar auch gerne in Brutkolonien einfallen, aber dann verteilen sich die Brutpaare ggf. großflächiger und die Viecher sind auch nicht überall in größerer Zahl unterwegs. 
Aber  da nun mal schon da sind, kann ich das mit dem Beelzebub nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Die alleinige Schuld für rückläufige Fischbestände wird aber der Kormoran nur an einigen Gewässern tragen.  Das ist in der Regel meist eine Kombination von Faktoren, aber irgendwann läuft das Fass halt dann über.


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das mag auf die nördlichen Bundesländer zutreffen, im Süden bin da da sehr am zweifeln. Da gab es früher wohl mal Durchzügler aber von Brutkolonien und massenhaften Raubzügen ist mir da nichts bekannt.
> 
> Seeadler waren früher einer der Gründe, warum Kormoranpopulationen nicht überhand nahmen, aber die großen Adler sind ja auch ein Verlierer der Habitatveränderung.
> 
> ...



Der Kormoran war historisch in gesamt Zentraleuropa verbreitet. Insofern kann man deine Vermutung von vornerein ausräumen 

Und du hast Recht. Seeadler sind die großen Verlierer...aber sie kommen langsam zurück. Genauso wie Uhu und Co.

Und Waschbären sind halt wie bereits mehrfach angesprochen nur ein "invasiver" Teil des Puzzles. Andere Mader-artige, Füchse und Co könnten den Tieren viel mehr anhaben.

Und dem letzten Absatz stimme ich so voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Edelfischangler (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Da ihr hier viel über den Übeltäter Kormoran redet.
Auch mir fällt in der letzten Zeit auf ,das sich in Berlin immer mehr Kormorane blicken lassen. Man sieht sie eigentlich überall.
Vor drei ,vier Jahren gab es hier keine und die Fänge waren auch besser.
So wie in der Vergangenheit selbst Fischer den Rückgang der Netzfänge oft dem Kormoran anlasteten ist nunmal Realität.
Den Bestand des Kormoran in Grenzen zu halten,wird in Zukunft eine Bedingung werden müssen.
Selbst Fischer aus der Unter-und Oberhavel beklagen deutliche Rückgänge der Fangerträge,besonders des Zanders.
Trotzdem werde ich die Angelsaison abwarten und sehen was sich noch so tut, in Sachen Fisch.#:


----------



## fishhawk (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



> Der Kormoran war historisch in gesamt Zentraleuropa verbreitet. Insofern kann man deine Vermutung von vornerein ausräumen



Welche Quellen belegen denn größere Brutkolonien z.B. in Bayern?


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Welche Quellen belegen denn größere Brutkolonien z.B. in Bayern?



Größere Brutkolonien und natürliches Vorkommen sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## fishhawk (10. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Leech schrieb:


> Größere Brutkolonien und natürliches Vorkommen sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.



Für mich macht es aber auch einen Unterschied, ob es ein paar gelegentliche Durchzügler gibt oder größere Brutkolonien und massenhaften Einfall in kleinere  Fließgewässer besonders im Winter.

Ist aber auch egal, denn die Viecher sind nun mal da, ebenso wie Waschbären. Nur dass letztere wesentlich weniger Schäden an z.B. Äschen-, Nasen- oder Schleienbeständen anrichten.



> Den Bestand des Kormoran in Grenzen zu halten,wird in Zukunft eine Bedingung werden müssen



So wird es wohl sein. Allerdings habe ich ja schon angemerkt, dass der Kormoran wohl nur an manchen Gewässern der alleinige Verursacher sein dürfte. Wenn verschiedene Faktoren zusammenkommen, wird es schwierig, den Hauptschuldigen zu finden. Die Viecher in Grenzen zu halten dürfte allerdings sicherlich nicht schaden.


----------



## hecht99 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Welche Quellen belegen denn größere Brutkolonien z.B. in Bayern?



In Bayern gibt es mittlerweile ein umfangreichendes Kormoranmanagement. Fischereivereine und Fischzüchter des Verbands geben Sichtungen der schwarzen Vögel weiter. Diese Daten werden ausgewertet und in Karten erfasst.
 So sind mehrere Brutkolonien in ganz Bayern belegt!


----------



## Angler9999 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



ZolfgangWeiske schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Lieber ein sauberes Gewässer mit weniger aber gesunden Fischen. Ich kann mich noch an eine Doku über die Elbe in den 80-ern erinnern, da wurde gesagt das wenn ein Erwachsener Mensch 5 Liter Elbwasser trinken sollte  dies eine tödliche Dosis sein würde.




Giftstoffe und Nährstoffe im Wasser sind jedoch unterschiedliche Dinge. 
Wir hier in BRB haben wie fast alle mit dem immer klarer werdenden Wasser zu kämpfen. Einerseits schön, wenn man sein Durst direkt vor Ort stillen kann. Jedoch schlecht für Lebewesen im Wasser. Wir wissen mittlerweile alle, das Kleinstnahrung ein wichtiger Bestandteil in der Nahrungskette ist. Ist die Kette unterbrochen verändert sich vieles.

Der TE hat hier in seiner Umgebung so ziemlich alle Register gezogen. Vom Flachbereich, Fließbereich, verschiedenen Tiefen, Anlegestellen und Stadtbereiche. 

Ich denke es hat mit dem geringeren Bestand zu tun, jedoch ein Barsch ist immer drin. Oft ist es einfach der falsche Köder. 
Auch wenn das zu banal klingt. Ob das der Grund an seinem Tag war weiß ich nicht. Jedoch habe ich das unglaublicher weise selbst erlebt. 
Was hier noch hinzu kommt ist, das die Barsche umher ziehen. Wo du vor einer Std. oder gestern noch gefangen hast läuft u.U. die nächsten Tage rein gar nichts. Die Tageszeit ist immer wichtiger zu beachten. Oft läuft nur was zu den Dämmerungszeiten. Weiterhin natürlich das Wetter >).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Interessant, daß der Beitrag hier und der Filmbeitrag in diesem Strang sich so ergänzen.

Dort wird die Grundel für den Rückgang der Barbe verantwortlich gemacht. 

Da Fischbestände flächendeckend und Biotopübergreifend rückläufig sind bleibt es spannend, welche Faktoren da ineinandergreifen.


----------



## Leech (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Interessant, daß der Beitrag hier und der Filmbeitrag in diesem Strang sich so ergänzen.
> 
> Dort wird die Grundel für den Rückgang der Barbe verantwortlich gemacht.
> 
> Da Fischbestände flächendeckend und Biotopübergreifend rückläufig sind bleibt es spannend, welche Faktoren da ineinandergreifen.



Tiere in gleichen Nischen für die gleiche Nahrung.
Eine mit einer größeren Reproduktionsmenge. Klingt im ersten Moment zumindest logisch.


----------



## Gast (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Bei den hunderttausenden Usern hier muss der ein oder andere doch schon mal eine Fischzählung durchgeführt haben.
Ich kenne das nur aus TV Berichten.
Kleiner Kahn, Strom, Kescher und dann wird über eine gewisse Strecke alles abgefischt.
Wenn man das zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten durchführt sollte man sich doch einen ganz guten Überblick darüber verschaffen können was im Gewässer noch rumschwimmt.

Was ich bei mir am Gewässer immer wieder feststelle ist das die Fische die meiste Zeit des Jahres sehr konzentriert auf kleinem Gebiet stehen.
Da kannst du hundert Würfe machen, du bekommst keinen einzigen Biss.
Fährst du aber 1 Km weiter stapeln sich die Fische plötzlich.
Da steht dann Hecht, Zander und Barsch auf engsten Raum und fast jeder Wurf bringt einen Fisch.
Wenn du da 3 mal hintereinander an der falschen Stelle fischst kannst du auch glauben das die Gewässer leer sind.
Aber der Fisch ist nicht weg, der ist nur woanders.
So wie das meist auch mit meinem Geld ist. |supergri


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Bei den hunderttausenden Usern hier muss der ein oder andere doch schon mal eine Fischzählung durchgeführt haben.
> Ich kenne das nur aus TV Berichten.
> Kleiner Kahn, Strom, Kescher und dann wird über eine gewisse Strecke alles abgefischt.
> . |supergri




Jap ich z.b. mache das öfter mit und kriege auch regelm. Daten von Fischern aufn Tisch, aber ich habe nen Maulkorb zu solchen themen gekriegt.

#h


----------



## Gast (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Jap ich z.b. mache das öfter mit und kriege auch regelm. Daten von Fischern aufn Tisch, aber ich habe nen Maulkorb zu solchen themen gekriegt.
> 
> #h


Das ist schade, würde mich interessieren.
Eben aus erster Hand und nicht das was man nachher irgendwo nachlesen kann.
Denn dem traue ich nicht.
Ich habe auch noch nie geglaubt das Diesel sauber sind |supergri


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Das ist schade, würde mich interessieren.
> Eben aus erster Hand und nicht das was man nachher irgendwo nachlesen kann.
> Denn dem traue ich nicht.
> Ich habe auch noch nie geglaubt das Diesel sauber sind |supergri



Die Biomasse ist in sehr vielen Gewässern stark rückläufig,bis zu 90% weniger an manchen Gewässern und damit meine ich nicht  nur Dorfteiche sondern große Gewässer und Flüsse.

Was nun genau daran Schuld ist,Streiten sich die Geister drüber.......

Viele Gewässer haben auch ein 8-10 Jahresrythmus,alle 8-10 J. kommt es zur explosionsartigen Vermehrung von zb Zandern Barsch etc. worauf wieder Jahre mit Armut bestimmter Arten folgen.Ist ähnlich wie mit Obstbäumen die tragen auch nicht jedes Jahr gleich viel.

Ist halt nen Hochkomplexes thema was noch für viel Gespräche sorgen wird.

|wavey:


----------



## Laichzeit (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

90% weniger Biomasse oder 90% weniger Fischbiomasse?
In den großen Flüssen gibt es riesige Muschelbänke, die von Dreikantmuscheln gebildet werden. Das ist in vielen Fällen die Art, die den größten Teil der Biomasse aus dem offenen Wasser in ihre Körper bindet und somit kleinen Fischen unzugänglich macht. Der Nährstoffrückgang erklärt nur einen Teil des Fischrückgangs, während eine Menge Biomasse auf dem Weg vom Phytoplankton zum Fisch von Neuankömmlingen abgezweigt wird.


----------



## Fr33 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Schade Gründler.... weil genau solche Infos mehr bringen als wilde Spekulationen.....

 Wie viele Angler kann ich nur die Situation am Wasser beobachten, reflektieren und entsprechend meine Schlüsse ziehen....Und wenn ich sehe, dass ich mir viel mehr Aufwand, längeren Anfahrtswegen, längeren Fußmarschen zu weniger frequentierten Stellen, viel feineren und angepassteren Methoden/ Ködern nicht mehr sondern viel viel weniger Fischkontakt als vor 10Jahren oder gar 15 hatte, dann muss hier wohl irgendwas im argen liegen.

 Ich schaue mal, ob ich die Tage mal Kai Chaluppa anschreibe und ggf kann er mal ein paar Zeilen zu der Thematik schreiben. Der ist quasi am Rhein groß geworden und fischt nach wie vor gerne auf Barben und was ich da durch die Blumen so höre - muss auch ein Profi und Lokalmatador seine Fische mehr denn je erarbeiten...


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Fischbiomasse....

@FR33

Ja soll(en) dazu in Foren wie diesen und anderen nicht mehr tiefer usw.

Aber man findet ja auch einiges dazu im Netz allgemein,auch wenn da oft manch falsches gestreut wird.



#h


----------



## Fr33 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Die riesen Laubenschwärme in den größeren Flüssen sind auch schon seit Jahren fast alle verschwunden. Ich bin der Meinung sogar die Grundeln gehen zurück....


----------



## u-see fischer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die riesen Laubenschwärme in den größeren Flüssen sind auch schon seit Jahren fast alle verschwunden. Ich bin der Meinung sogar die Grundeln gehen zurück....



Absolut richtig, auch das mit der Grundel.

 Habe letztes Jahr jemand beobachtet, der mit einem Pickup und Wassertank auf dem Fahrzeug an einer Rampe am Rhein in Düsseldorf Fische aus dem Wassertank in den Rhein gesetzt hat. Da auf dem Fahrzeug irgendetwas mit Biologe/Fischereibiologe stand, bin ich dahin und habe mich sachkundig gemacht. Der Biologe fängt Fische aus Vorfluter anliegender Firmen mit Wassereinleiter.
 Vor einigen Jahren war der Großteil der Fische Grundeln, die sind inzwischen nach seiner Aussage rückläufig und nehmen signifikant ab.


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

http://www.av-nds.de/projekte/fischschutz-duemmer.html

Mit Pdf's der vergangenen Jahre.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Hi!
90% deckt sich völlig mit meinen Beobachtungen am Rhein.
Am Wochenende war ich Samstag und Sonntag für je 3 Stunden "Scheinangeln" - das bedeutet dass ich versuche um die Fische herum zu fischen - man will den verbliebenen Resten ja nicht unnötig schaden.. .
Ab samstag Mittag fischten 50m neben mir 3 polnische Kollegen, die schon über 20 Jahre neben mir angeln - von daher weiß ich das die wirklich angeln können und auch, im Gegensatz zu mir, wirklich Fische fangen wollen.
In 24 Stunden nicht der geringste Zupfer!
An beiden Tagen konnte ich über die gesamten 2 x 3 Stunden meiner Anwesenheit ein Kormoran Paar beim fischen beobachten.
Ebenfalls rein garnix.. .
Petri


----------



## Leech (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> 90% deckt sich völlig mit meinen Beobachtungen am Rhein.
> Am Wochenende war ich Samstag und Sonntag für je 3 Stunden "Scheinangeln" - das bedeutet dass ich versuche um die Fische herum zu fischen - man will den verbliebenen Resten ja nicht unnötig schaden.. .
> Ab samstag Mittag fischten 50m neben mir 3 polnische Kollegen, die schon über 20 Jahre neben mir angeln - von daher weiß ich das die wirklich angeln können und auch, im Gegensatz zu mir, wirklich Fische fangen wollen.
> ...



die Fische sind ausgewandert, um die Kormorane gezielt auszuhungern. q.e.d. :q


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Leech schrieb:


> die Fische sind ausgewandert, um die Kormorane gezielt auszuhungern. q.e.d. :q



Mir taten die Vögel schon irgendwie leid...#t


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die riesen Laubenschwärme in den größeren Flüssen sind auch schon seit Jahren fast alle verschwunden. Ich bin der Meinung sogar die Grundeln gehen zurück....



Bis 95 konnte man viele Buhnenfelder trockenen Fußes überqueren - die waren schwarz vor lauter Lauben.
Alles komplett weg..!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Bei den Lauben ist es aber auch so, das deren Nahrung die Insekten dieser Welt sind. Davon sieht aber auch keine mehr. Ich war gestern am Flüsschen angeln. 

Bis auf ein paar kleine Spinnen, keine Spur von auch nur irgendetwas. Ich habe bewusst drauf geachtet, das war schon erschreckend.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Hi!
Auf dem elterlichen Grundstück hatten wir einen großen Sommerflieder.
1970 benötigte ich 5 Min. um ein großes Glas voller bunter Schmetterlinge zu fangen.
1980, das weiß ich noch ganz genau, viel mir ins Auge, das sich der Bestand an Insekten allgemein extrem verringert hatte.
An unserem Strauch waren nichtmal 10% der üblichen Schmetterlinge zu finden.
Ist aber auch ganz klar: Ab anfang der 70er wurden im Zuge der Flurbereinigung 99% aller Klein- und Mittelbiotope in weitem Umkreis zerstört.

Dann kam Bayer/Monsanto und gab den Insekten den Rest... .
Man kann ja nicht Jahrzehnte alles an Gift in die Landschaft kippen was die Industrie so zu bieten hat und dann hoffen wir könnten so weiterleben.
Das werden wir ganz sicher nicht und die Veränderungen werden von umwälzender Natur sein.
Was bin ich froh, alt und kinderlos zu sein... .
Petri


----------



## Gerris (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Wir wandeln durch eine tote Welt!

Das schlimme daran ist, daß die meisten Menschen es nicht mal merken...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Das ist schade, würde mich interessieren.
> Eben aus erster Hand und nicht das was man nachher irgendwo nachlesen kann.
> Denn dem traue ich nicht.
> Ich habe auch noch nie geglaubt das Diesel sauber sind |supergri



80%-90% könnte gut passen.
 Die Bestätigung aus der Praxis gebe ich Dier gern.

Dabei aber nicht vergessen das die Nährstoffverringerung aber nicht unbedingt zu weniger Fisch führen müsste, Sondern auch Fische oder Fischnährtiere begünstigte, die sonst immer von Sauerstoffarmut bedroht waren.
Es gibt immer noch reichlich Nährstoffe in den Gewässern, viel mehr als natürlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, alt und kinderlos zu sein... .
> Petri



Den Gedanken teile ich vollauf.


----------



## fishhawk (11. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

@hecht99



> So sind mehrere Brutkolonien in ganz Bayern belegt!



Das es jetzt welche gibt, weiß ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung leider selbst.

Es ging nur um die Aussage, die Vögel wären hier schon immer verbreitet gewesen, was ich nicht so ganz glauben will.

Wer also wirklich mit historisch verbürgten Quellen belegen kann, dass die schwarzen Vögel auch in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten schon  in großer Zahl Bayerns Fischbestände dezimiert haben, darf mich ruhig überzeugen.

Dass der Rückgang der Biomasse der Insekten für so manche Fischarten auch problematisch werden dürfte ist leider auch nicht zu leugnen.


----------



## hecht99 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Historisch kann ich dir keine belegen, sind alles aktuelle. Vor 15 Jahren war glaub ich keine einzige Kolonie in Bayern. Diesen Winter ist im Übrigen erst wieder eine Neue entstanden, 10 Kilometer Luftlinie zu meinen Hausgewässern


----------



## rustaweli (12. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung vom wahren Ausmaß dieses Elends.
> Ich durfte mir schon öfter anschauen wie Kormorane ganze Gewässersysteme leerfressen.
> Den Rhein haben 400 Vögel auf 15km binnen 2 Jahren völlig leergefressen - da war wirklich nichts mehr.
> Die Loire - tot.
> ...



Dann füge ich mal noch den Neckar hinzu.
Aber wahrscheinlich haben auch hier für manche die Fischer einfach keine Ahnung und haben das Angeln verlernt. Anbei redet man sich Kormoran sowie andere Sachen ein.

https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...cht.3ef64d58-6717-4d9d-b432-73af3353452b.html

https://www.swp.de/suedwesten/staedte/ludwigsburg/angler-fangen-immer-weniger-fische-23348373.html


----------



## thanatos (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

früher war alles besser   :vik: 10 Hechte mit primitivsten Gerät an einem Tag ganz normal 
 Nein #d es war einfach anders - die Hechte hatten noch ihre 
 überschwemmten Wiesen zum laichen und die Winzlinge wurden von Rotaugen und Co nicht verspeist die sich gezwungener Maßen eben genau im Schilf aufhalten weil es woanders nix zum futtern gibt 
*(ich beziehe mich nur auf "mein"Stammgewässer)*
 dafür gibt es jetzt genug Karpfen die stets neu besetzt werden obwohl sie kaum entnommen werden,ein nicht zu unterschätzender Futterkonkurrent - ach ja Welse und Störe sind auch dazu gekommen dafür sind Krebse und Aale die sich früher am Weißfischrogen gemästet haben selten geworden :c
 Nein von Fischarmut kann man hier nicht reden nur die Population und die Standorte haben sich sehr geändert -
 wobei ich noch bemerken möchte das Gewässer wird nicht kommerziell befischt und die Kormorane sind auch nicht sehr stark vertreten ,Belastungen von Industrie und Landwirtschaft ist auch nicht gegeben .


----------



## rustaweli (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



thanatos schrieb:


> früher war alles besser   :vik: 10 Hechte mit primitivsten Gerät an einem Tag ganz normal
> Nein #d es war einfach anders - die Hechte hatten noch ihre
> überschwemmten Wiesen zum laichen und die Winzlinge wurden von Rotaugen und Co nicht verspeist die sich gezwungener Maßen eben genau im Schilf aufhalten weil es woanders nix zum futtern gibt



Naja, was "mein" Gewässer angeht, so war(!) es bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bewiesener Maßen besser. Die Statistiken sprechen eine klare Sprache. 70-80% weniger Ertrag sind Fakt an Einbruch in den letzten Jahren. Fischer gab es schon immer, die Erträge waren gut, Landwirtschaft und Düngung gab es eh und je, und die überschwemmten Wiesen wichen schon vor Ewigkeiten der Kanalisierung.
http://www.wirtemberg.de/neckarkanalisierung.htm

Der Einbruch findet aber sozusagen gerade statt.


----------



## Purist (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ganz klar: Ab anfang der 70er wurden im Zuge der Flurbereinigung 99% aller Klein- und Mittelbiotope in weitem Umkreis zerstört.
> 
> Dann kam Bayer/Monsanto und gab den Insekten den Rest... .



Auch wenn ich jünger bin: Ich kenne das auch. Früher gab's an jedem Bach hier in der Umgebung Weinbergschnecken, die gibt's überhaupt nicht mehr. Naturschutzgebiet früher: Alles voller Insekten darunter massenhaft Schmetterlinge. Heute sind von den Beständen im gleichen Gebiet vielleicht noch 2-5% vorhanden. Dabei gibt's hier keine hauptberuflichen Landwirte mehr, trotzdem findet der stark subventionierte Ackerbau (Kulturlandschaft soll erhalten werden...was immer das sein soll) nicht ohne Spritzmittel statt. Man könnte hier trotzdem an fast jedem Feld Hecken anlegen, Platz ist dafür da, wird aber nicht gemacht.

Das ist aber nur eine Geschichte, eine wichtige Nahrungsquelle für Fische (hier sind das Bäche, die so gut wie tot sind).
An anderen Orten hat der Schiffsverkehr, insbesondere auch durch Privatboote, derart zugenommen, dass Wasserpflanzen (oft mit Laich daran) nur noch zerhäckselt und teilweise falsch herum an der Oberfläche schwimmen, von der zu starken Trübung durch Schlammaufwirbelung einmal abgesehen. 
...hinzu kommen noch sämtliche Schadstoffe, Herbizide, Pestizide, Weichmacher, Mikroplastik, Hormone aus Medikamenten... 

Lohnt es eigentlich wirklich, seit Jahrzehnten verseuchte und völlig kaputte Fließgewässer zu renaturieren, wenn man das ebenso an solchen tun könnte, in denen wenigstens noch etwas Leben ist?


----------



## bootszander (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

All den anderen gebe ich recht und auch dem purist auch aus Ffm. Purist, der main ist ein kanal mit kaum laichmöglichkeiten. Die nidda hat oder soll ich sagen hatte schöne altarme. Im senkenbergmuseum liegen seit 30 j. pläne die sie ausgearbeitet hatten damit die fische sie wieder zum laichen nutzen könnten.

Da liegen sie gut.

Dafür ist aber kein geld da.   Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Gast (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Und trotzdem sind immer noch sehr viele Angler so egoistisch und entnehmen jeden Fisch den sie fangen.
Der Bestand an Fisch geht schon jahrelang den Bach runter, das bemerkt hier so ziemlich jeder Angler, aber selber etwas daran ändern wollen nur die wenigsten.
Sollen die Anderen ( Politik, Bauern, Naturschützer, Bootsfahrer, usw. ) sich doch darum kümmern.
Dabei sitzt man selber gleich an der Quelle und man kann jederzeit dazu beitragen das der Bestand nicht noch weiter schrumpft.
Also nicht jammern, sondern selber handeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sind immer noch sehr viele Angler so egoistisch und entnehmen jeden Fisch den sie fangen.
> Der Bestand an Fisch geht schon jahrelang den Bach runter, das bemerkt hier so ziemlich jeder Angler, aber selber etwas daran ändern wollen nur die wenigsten.
> Sollen die Anderen ( Politik, Bauern, Naturschützer, Bootsfahrer, usw. ) sich doch darum kümmern.
> Dabei sitzt man selber gleich an der Quelle und man kann jederzeit dazu beitragen das der Bestand nicht noch weiter schrumpft.
> Also nicht jammern, sondern selber handeln.



Moin Udo, die hauptsätzlich schädigenden Faktoren sind nicht wir Angler und ich sehe überhaupt nicht ein, auch nur einen Fisch nicht zu essen, wenn ich da Lust zu habe, so lange die Umstände nicht bekämpft werden. 

Und bis jetzt wird selbst in der Forschung wohl viel zu wenig dafür getan um die Umstände des Artensterbens mit Vorrang zu hinterleuchten. Wohl nicht zu letzt, weil wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter stehen.

Es ist wenn man nüchtern darüber nachdenkt zum Haare raufen. 

Ich würde mich jedenfalls nicht einen deut besser fühlen, den letzten Mohikanern als Sterbebegleitung zur Verfügung zu stehen, als sie gesotten oder gebraten, im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gegebenheiten, zu mir zu nehmen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sind immer noch sehr viele Angler so egoistisch und entnehmen jeden Fisch den sie fangen.
> Also nicht jammern, sondern selber handeln.



Es geht doch hier wieder mal nur um Selbstdarstellung eines "Besseranglers"!
Hiermit wird impliziert, dass Angler selbst Schuld sind an der Situation, weil sie eben Fische entnehmen?
Wenn du konsequent dieser Meinung Rechnung trägst, dann stell doch  die Angel weg und such dir ein anderes Hobby!
Aber son bisschen mit Fischen rumspielen, muss dann wohl doch sein, oder? 

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier wieder mal nur um Selbstdarstellung eines "Besseranglers"!
> Hiermit wird impliziert, dass Angler selbst Schuld sind an der Situation, weil sie eben Fische entnehmen?
> Wenn du konsequent dieser Meinung Rechnung trägst, dann stell doch  die Angel weg und such dir ein anderes Hobby!
> Aber son bisschen mit Fischen rumspielen, muss dann wohl doch sein, oder?
> ...



Zumal C+R nicht bestandsneutral ist. Bei bester Behandlung gehen da ja auch immer ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil ein. 

Angler ist Angler.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Zumal C+R nicht bestandsneutral ist.
> 
> Das redet man sich aber gerne ein und glaubt dies wahrscheinlich auch noch selbst!
> 
> ...



So ist es, Angler bleibt Angler und hat so oder so Einfluß auf den Bestand.
Die "ehrenhafte" Motivation eines eingefleischten Releasers, spielt dabei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle! 

Jürgen


----------



## Barsch06 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Edelfischangler schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> Gestern war ich bei schönstem Wetter in Berlin unterwegs zum fischen.
> Ich war auf Barsch aus,mit Kunstköder wie Spinner,kleinen Gummifisch,Twister,und Wobbler.
> Undzwar im Griebnitzsee, an der Glienicker Brücke,am Postfenn, Fähre zur Pfaueninsel und Wanseebrücke und Anlegestelle.
> ...



Wir haben in Berlin *Schonzeit & Spinnangelverbot* bis 30.4 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Krabat_11 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Wir haben in Berlin *Schonzeit & Spinnangelverbot* bis 30.4 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



und die Fische scheinen es zu wissen


----------



## Angler9999 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Wir haben in Berlin *Schonzeit & Spinnangelverbot* bis 30.4 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



Ja erst einmal hast du mit der globalen Aussage „Spinnangelverbot“ recht.

http://www.landesanglerverband-berl...rverband-berlin.de/uploads/gewsserordnung.pdf

Bei Benutzung von Ködern bis max 2cm. wird der Köder als  
Friedfischköder angesehen.

Link wird noch raus gesucht..
18.
2.
https://www.berlin.de/senuvk/fischerei/angelfischen/de/mindestmasse_schonzeiten.shtml


----------



## Berater (15. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Sehr gute Beurteilung von Dir:g



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das die natürlichen Fischbestände immer kleiner werden, kann man leicht belegen.
> Tausende von Einzelaussagen wie diese unterstützen das auch..
> Leider gibt es sehr viele Menschen die das abstreiten, darunter auch viele Angler die von weniger oder "unfähigeren" Anglern ausgehen, oder oft behaupten das auf die Art nicht gezielt gefischt wird.
> Gerade hoch spezialisierte Angler bringen dann solche aussagen, wenn sie in der Lage sind auch geringe Bestände noch erfolgreich zu befischen und Ihren Extremismus gut reden oder als Normal verstehen.
> ...


----------



## Barsch06 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

Es kann natürlich sein das er mit 2cm Wobblern,Spinnern usw. unterwegs ist |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes , und ja ich kenne die Regeln #6.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier wieder mal nur um Selbstdarstellung eines "Besseranglers"!
> Hiermit wird impliziert, dass Angler selbst Schuld sind an der Situation, weil sie eben Fische entnehmen?
> Wenn du konsequent dieser Meinung Rechnung trägst, dann stell doch  die Angel weg und such dir ein anderes Hobby!
> Aber son bisschen mit Fischen rumspielen, muss dann wohl doch sein, oder?
> ...



Da sollte man vielleicht berücksichtigen, dass der Barschangler an Gewässern unterwegs ist, an denen der Angler sehr wohl einer der grösseren Negativfaktoren ist.
Wenn man mal betrachtet, wie sich einige Bundesbürger benehmen, sobald sie die Grenze überquert haben, könnte einem das große Kotzen kommen...#q.
Eigentlich ein Wunder, dass wir dort überhaupt noch fischen dürfen.
Den negativen Einfluss deutscher Angler auf niederländische Fischbestände kann man deutlich beobachten.
Petri#h


----------



## Gast (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier wieder mal nur um Selbstdarstellung eines "Besseranglers"!
> Jürgen


Ja, mag sein das ich besser angele als du, davon gehe ich sogar aus, mach dir nichts draus :q
Eben weil es hier in NL viele Angler gibt die genau so handeln wie ich, gibt es hier auch noch viel mehr Fische als in Deutschland.
So mancher hat das schon begriffen, aber es wird immer Angler geben die, die Schuld bei anderen suchen anstatt selber mal bewusst zu handeln und den Bestand schützen.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*



Berater schrieb:


> Sehr gute Beurteilung von Dir:g



Danke!
Aber nachfolgende Beiträge gehen ja schon auf das nächste Problem ein.
Es bräuchte viele Regelungen, gar nicht geben wenn Viele Angler und Fischer nachhaltiger und umweltbewusster fischen und entnehmen würden.
Das Doofe daran viele Regeln werden zusätzlich kaum überwacht, bestraft und dann auch nicht befolgt.
So treffen sie dann wieder eher Die die sich schon vorher selbst beschränkten und meinen dem Recht folgen zu müssen.
Zusätzlich kommt dann noch der Versuch den vom Jagdtrieb getriebenen Angeln tierschutzgerecht zur Entnahme zu erziehen.
Das beißt sich dann mit dem Verantwortungsgefühl vieler Angler gegenüber der Natur.
Die meisten Angler sind viel besser als Ihr Ruf, sie sind weder rücksichtslose Kochtopfangler noch haben Sie Freude daran Fische Massenhaft zu fangen um sie dann alle wieder schwimmen zu lassen.
Aber es treibt sie eben auch sich zu beweisen und dann Seltene Fische zu fangen, das sie die dann zurücksetzen wollen und sollten ist ein Segen.
Die Instinkte kann man nicht ändern, aber man kann Sie zur Eigenverantwortung auffordern.
Oder eben zur Entnahme zwingen, erziehen und versuchen Seltene Fische (nicht unbedingt nur Arten) zu schützen, letzteres funktioniert aber bekanntlich nicht wirklich.
Aber diese ganze Betrachtung ist aus meiner Sicht Müll, weil es Triebe sind besondere Fische zu fangen und sich eben nicht mit Massenfische wie Rotauge, Brachse, Barsch teilweise Zander zufrieden zu geben.
Immer mehr verstehe ich die Tierschutz als Umweltproblem.
Und da schließt sich dann der Kreis, wie kann man Kormorane schießen wenn sie nicht gegessen werden, wie kann man Fremdarten "sinnlos "töten" wenn sie doch auch Wirbeltiere sind und die Bekämpfung wahrscheinlich gar nichts ändert.
Gleichzeitig kann zufälliger Beifang ruhig verrecken und wenn er noch so geschützt ist.
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht wie edel das ist beim Fliegenfischen durch Gewässer zu trampeln und nach unzähligen geschützten zu kleinen Fischen dann auch mal einen Maßigen zu entnehmen?
Vorrangig wird dann C&R betrieben, denn man könnte mit einem größeren Köder selektiver fischen.
Das die Fliege schonend zu lösen ist, ähnelnd eher der Umsicht vieler Karpfenangler die Fische nicht so zu verletzen, die ja auch mal einen Fisch entnehmen.

Für mich bleibt Deutschland beim Umweltschutzverständnis ein Entwicklungsland.
Tieren *und* der Natur mit Achtung zu begegnen schwindet, im Tierschutzwunderland Deutschland.
(Was ist Achtung überhaupt, ist es das Verehren der Beute oder das essen der Beute, kann man das überhaupt absolut unterscheiden?
Ich kann es nicht, Viele Andere können es und meinen Allen und Mir Ihre Wahrheit aufzwingen zu müssen. 
Bringt man Nahrung mehr Achtung entgegen, als einem Sportgerät Ich denke Beides ist nicht die Achtung die zur Umsicht beträgt.
Viele primitive Naturvölker bringen, Ihrer Beute von der sie abhängig sind, mehr Achtung entgegen. 
Bei uns ist die Beute ein Gut was man abgreift, sich aneignet, es isst oder handelt.
Je größer die Anzahl, je geringer die Achtung vor dem Tier.
Da kommt es dann zum Problem, ein Angler oder ein kleiner Fischer kann einen Seltenen Fisch Achtung entgegenbringen.
Aber Jemand der Für die Achtung und dem Schutz der Fische beim Fischfang zuständig ist, kann die Achtung im Einzelfall kaum noch verstehen, weil es wieder um Massen an Fischen und Normalfälle geht)

Man muss sich nur noch an die Regeln halten und sollte die Vernunft zur Eigenverantwortung besser verdrängen um selbstgefällig klar zu kommen..
Hier in Deutschland gibt es zwar Menschen die Tiere Menschenrechte einräumen, gleichzeitig aber immer schwere Entgleisungen wie rücksichtslose Massentierhaltung oder z.B entsorgte Beifänge die z.T halt nicht gehandelt werden dürfen weil sie Quoten überschritten oder belastet sind.
(Quoten die zum Schutz vor Rücksichtsloser Befischung der Zielfischbestände erlassen wurden.#q ) 

Auch hier kann man problemlos zurück zu den Beiträgen zum Barschangeln mit 2 cm Ködern finden.
Das ist dann halt erlaubt, auch wenn es Spinnfischen ist und eher kleine Barsche bringt, die jetzt laichen werden.
Ich fälle da kein Urteil, denn es ist ja ein Massenfisch den man teilweise sehr gut nur bei Laichwanderungen befischen kann.
Das ist Sache der Bewirtschaftung vor Ort und des Einzelnen.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

|good:


----------



## DrDosenbier (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fischarmut ?*

So, war ein paar Tage offline, aber noch kurz zum Thema Komoran. Deren Menge an Futterbedarf ist zweitrangig, schlimmer sind die Kollateralschäden. 

 Wir hatten hier einige Jahre  eine recht große Kolonie von rund 60 Individuen auf 2-3 km. Weißfisch (Plötze, Giebel, Güster, Blei) fing man trotzdem ohne Ende in allen Größen. Seit letztem Jahr ist der Kanal klar und man kann in allen Tiefen bis auf den Grund sehen. Dieses Jahr hat sich (nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz) eine kleine Kolonie von ca. 30 Tieren etabliert. Seit dem fängt man wenig und so gut wie alle Fisch über 25 cm zeigen Beißspuren und bei jedem Spaziergang findet man zerbissene, halbverendete Brassen. Ich vermute, dass Aufgrund des klaren Wassers, die Komorane jetzt auch gut am Kanalgrund jagen können und alles "zerkloppen", was sie in den Schnabel bekommen.


----------

